

Roko's basilisk - lepht
http://rationalwiki.org/wiki/Roko%27s_basilisk

======
dreamweapon
_The smartest people I know who do personally work on AI think the
scaremongering coming from people who don 't work on AI is lunacy._

 _\-- Marc Andreessen_

Given that a significant portion of what marca himself says and advocates
these days is, if not "lunacy", definitely from somewhere very deep in loose
cannon territory -- and given the naked over-generalizations embedded in the
statement itself (which, when you break it down, is basically a strawman
argument) -- I'm just not sure what value he's adding to the discussion, here.

